
PornGate: What could a determined small ISP do? - AndrewDucker
http://revk.www.me.uk/2013/08/what-could-determined-small-isp-do.html
======
DanBC
The other option is to offer the same shitty filtering that everyone else is
offering, with a big simple

    
    
        [ ]ON
        [x]OFF
    

option, and with links to sites offering information about democratic
representation.

As always, people in the UK have left it far too late to do anything so we're
stuck with yet another stupid pointless law.

------
nocoment
An ISP is in an ideal position to coordinate resistance to censorship.
Everyone using your service to provide content should be able to opt-in to
being a proxy for all other content. Then censors get to select between
allowing all content, no objector's content or attempt to filter too high in
the stack and/or violate copyright.

~~~
jamesbrownuhh
As I understand it, currently it's only the major UK ISPs offering this
filtering, and they're doing so only as a result of political pressure rather
than primary legislation. The big guys like BT, Sky, Virgin, etc, are just too
scared of a bit of bad press or being called out by a politician, hence their
craven (but voluntary) adoption of these suggestions.

There are plenty of smaller ISPs around and few of them are remotely
interested in joining the filter party. There's no reason for them to do so if
they don't wish to. At least currently. There's nothing to say that at some
point in the future a new "crackdown" won't be announced by a politician
looking for an easy headline and their face in the papers.

Thin end of the wedge, obviously - but currently these filters are entirely
optional, both for ISPs and end-users.

~~~
alan_cx
BT, Sky and Virgin are also broadcasters. I wonder if their bending over for
the government has something to do with their desire to retain their
government granted licenses to remain broadcasters.

------
CamperBob2
eriksank, you seem to be hellbanned.

